
How Do Native Apps and Web Apps Compare? - nreece
http://www.webmonkey.com/2010/08/how-do-native-apps-and-web-apps-compare/
======
drdaeman
IMHO quite important aspect forgotten with UI is look-and-feel consistency.
When native app uses OS-provided native widgets (and follows the design
guidelines) it looks consistent with the rest of the desktop, but each and
every web app invents its own UI, which sometimes may be quite frustrating.

Okay, some web apps actually try to look like native app to some extent (and
some may even try to use system color scheme), but this is rare, except,
maybe, for iPhone-oriented web apps world.

